# Freshly sloughed Eyelash



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

This little snakes sloughed last night and is looking very nice (for a skinny little yellow worm) so out came the camera.

Bear in mind that a pinkie mouse's head is bigger than the snakes head!!!










I just missed the end of its tongue...sh*t


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Very pretty. If you ever decide you don't want them let me know.


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

wow! stunning snake and great photo's!


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

nice pics, do their eyelashes always sit down after a shed or is that just coz its a juvenile?
where did you get your eyelash viper from if you don't mind me asking? i fancy adding some to my collection once i've got my dwal up and running!


----------



## Jadeypop (Apr 4, 2008)

beautiful pics.....x


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

400runner said:


> nice pics, do their eyelashes always sit down after a shed or is that just coz its a juvenile?
> where did you get your eyelash viper from if you don't mind me asking? i fancy adding some to my collection once i've got my dwal up and running!



And me LOL, there :censor: Stunning.....:mf_dribble:


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> And me LOL, there :censor: Stunning.....:mf_dribble:


when do you think you'll be getting a dwal?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*lashes*



400runner said:


> nice pics, do their eyelashes always sit down after a shed or is that just coz its a juvenile?


my two Eyelash Vipers are only 8 weeks old and they "eyelash on the other side of its head has 'erected".

young ones are usually down for the first weeks i believe.

Glad you like them!!!!!!


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

he looks amasing love the colour


----------



## 12kslr33 (May 20, 2008)

great pics of a stunning snake, would be good to see soemthing else in 1 of the pics for a size comparison.


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Thats a beauty !!


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

Eyelash Pit Vipers are stunning, if i ever was to get hots, these would be be on my wants list..


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

400runner said:


> when do you think you'll be getting a dwal?


When my dad can get his ass into gear, 
And me.....When I'm 18 :lol2:


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

This is exactly the animal that inspires me to think about a dwa lisence, along long long time into the future yet tho if ever! Superb photos of an awesome snake mate!!:no1:


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

Beautiful snake with a very nice colour.


----------

